
Simple question - Programing_noob
What can you recomend me to help me learn about internet. How it functions and how does server making work and other stuff like that?
======
jaredsohn
Check out the comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10375762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10375762)
or [https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-Internet-
work](https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-Internet-work) and whenever you see
something you don't understand that you want to understand more deeply, Google
it. (Wikipedia also has lots of information.)

Also, when you make a post the title should relate to the topic of your post
rather than being something generic as "simple question". (i.e. it should be
something like 'Ask HN: tutorials that explain how the Internet works)'; you
can also search this forum at hn.algolia.com.

~~~
Programing_noob
Thank you for your answer and explanation of how to post. I much appriciate
your response to my question.

------
ggggtez
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Please read the guidelines. Your post does not qualify for this site.

~~~
Programing_noob
I apologize for my ingorance ggggtez. I am new to this site and i dont know
how to post a question. When i went to submit something it only said that if
dont ad any URL it means that i am posting a question. I read the guideline
but I am still confused as to how to post questions. If you could tell me what
i should do i would be extreamly greatful for it.

